# Frog Bit & Duckweed <Question added>



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Added all this on monday and some additional lighting today!








Sorry the fish is blurry it has only been here 9 days still a little jumpy! lol

Greg


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

sweet setup man, but i must be blind cause i dont see the fish


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> sweet setup man, but i must be blind cause i dont see the fish


It is tiny man just below the heater too the left!

LOL my bad this should have been in Aquatic Plants!
Move it at will please


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Aquatic Plants Forum*_


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

looks very clean man....i like it


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

quick question---> what you using for fertz,,
and wuz that grassy lookin stuff on topwater?

looks clear as a bell

frog bite?


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

cueball said:


> quick question---> what you using for fertz,,
> and wuz that grassy lookin stuff on topwater?
> 
> looks clear as a bell
> ...


Both the frog bit and Duckweed float on the surface.
The whiteish stuff below the surface are the roots of the frog bit! 
The plants in the tank under the water are plastic.
I am not using any fert's at al and am hoping I will not have to!
Both the frog bit and DW are more like weeds and should do well
just sapping the tank water of trates!
At least thats the plan!

Greg


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i coulda sworn that was moneywort ha you had me fooled


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Looks nice







The heater looks like it is in the middle of the way, but it also gives a nice focal point.

Still, very nice


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Gear Wiz said:


> Looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I always go for functional placement and operation of my captive environments!

Here is a better shot of what I was told is a baby Rhom from Peru.









Greg


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

wow hes a little terd,,lol how big?


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

cueball said:


> wow hes a little terd,,lol how big?


It was just a bit over an inch when i got it and has grown to just under 2 " as of 2/3.

Greg


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Cool fish. Nice idea for the functionality!


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Ok, things are settling in and growing.
Now I have a new question how much should I clean up after the plants?
The powerhead blows loose roots around and I am wondering if they are ok to let go?
Or should I pic them out?
Thanks in advance!

Greg

btw waterparams are PH 7.2 NH3 0ppm NO2 0ppm NO3 20 to 30 ppm GH 2


----------

